# Early Spring Channel Cats



## JohnJH (Feb 3, 2015)

Any of you ever tried early spring channel cats?? I think dead shad or bluegill would work well because of them feeding off the winter kill. What do you guys use this time of the year??


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

i would use cut shad. fish on wind blown banks usually if u can find a shallow flat with deep water near by u will catch channel cats. try using one rod with a small piece of shad and one rod with a average piece. sometimes this early they prefer small pieces of bait rather than large pieces.


----------



## Gary P (Feb 19, 2012)

Bluegill heads with the entrails still attached works well too.Another effective one put 3 Nightcrawler's on a hook then cut the tips off of them both ends to put max scent in the water.


----------

